# Computer Won't Recognize the CD-ROM Drive!!



## Darqace (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, so I did something really stupid. I had just installed a used hard drive that I got from a friend on my computer. It had been partioned, so I was attempting to un-partition it, when I accidentally changed one of the partitions, labeled E, to D, which is my CD-ROM drive. Well now, of course, my computer won't recognize my CD-ROM!! I have no idea how to fix my mistake. Anyone have any ideas?? Oh, and by-the-way, I disconnected the other hard drive (I decided I didn't need it). Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Right click on my computer and choose manage. Double click on disk management. If your cd drive shows up in here, right click on it and choose change drive letter.


----------



## Darqace (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for replying! I did what you said and no, the CD ROM drive doesn't show up. Which is weird, cause I didn't mess with the cables or anything, just the drive letter....any other suggestions???:4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st see if it shows up in the bios. 
If so, see if it shows in the device manager.


----------

